# i think something is wrong with me



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

for the past few days i have been feeling weird.like everything is foggy and today its even worse i woke up and all day long it feels as if im not in reality or anything. i get confused and cant concentrate and everything seems scary i dont know how to explain it!!!...i have been on REMERON for 3 days now (its a anxiety medicine) because i have been having really bad panick attacks.

this all kinda started after i smoked pot like 2 weeks ago and i havint touched it since. can anyone help me and tell me what im feeling or if this will soon go away


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it might just be you adjusting to the medication.

As far as your dope smoking. It isn't uncommon for people who smoke weed to have distorted perceptual sensations. I'd stay away from it from now on. Drugs R Bad, mkay?


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

It could be the meds or it could be the pot or it could be both. If it is the meds, it'll fade away in a couple of weeks tops. Otherwise nobody can tell when it will go away. Some have it a few weeks others 20 years. The key is to work on it (see the others forums here with good suggestions to decrease DP/DR).


----------



## Dee1130 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's been almost 20 years and this morning I had the worst experience I've EVER had with it. I wasn't feeling anxious, panicky or anything. I was just doing email and watching the news, blacked out and started coming to on the floor. Last thing I remember, I'd been sitting in my chair. This isn't fun! I HATE IT!


----------

